
Understanding Apple's Decision with Reason - amaccuish
https://news.cgtn.com/news/2019-10-11/Understanding-Apple-s-decision-with-reason-KHHPwakYRW/index.html
======
used736151
CGTN = China Global Television Network

> ... we must understand that corporations and businesses will always assign
> priority to complying with local laws and regulations, which will never
> change in any context.

F __* people

